# Fin Question..???? PLECO



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

What causes the fins to degrade or become dammaged in this way?

This Pleco is from PetSmart and though seemingly healthy and vibrant after being drip acclimated into a established tank has me concerned about his fins.

If anyone could inform me of their personal theories or ideas regarding this I would truly appreciate it.

Sincerely,
T.W


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

T.W.,

Do a water change or two, and Google "fin rot". It's a condition where fish's fins begin to degrade as a result of poor water quality. You didn't mention how long the pleco has been in your tank so I can only assume it's either your water, or if it's a new addition it might have been the pet store's water. Either way, the fins will regrow when the water quality improves.


----------



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks GTM

To answer those questions for you, the pleco was a new arrival yesterday from Petco whre I am positive tat the water quality is poor.

I picked him as he was a solo pleco in a un-crowded tank, about the only un-crowded tank.

My water parameters are spot on and his only companion and tank mate is a Black Moor about 3.5in.
So I am hoping that because I have him in a well established tank with high quality water and water condition that he will slef_repair with time.

I drip acclimated him last night..no quarantine...I know...and he is vibrant and doing great so early on.

I was thinking it and hoping it was finrot as I have read it is not contagious, is that true???

Thanks again fellad.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

No, fin rot is not contagious, so no worries there. His fins will regrow quickly in good quality water. If you would care to facilitate this process, buy some API Stress Coat or some API Aquarium Salt and follow the dosing directions. Both are designed to help a fish rebuild its mucous coat, and might help in fin repair as well (should say on the box/bottle).


----------



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again GTM. I am going to depend on time and my high water quality to aid in his fin repair. He has to be much better off now that he is out of PetCo.

I will keep the API in mind and when I am able to get a bottle of each I will so that I have them on hand.

Thanks again GTM.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a caution about fin-rot, not sure whether you call it non-contagious, i lost 50% of my fishes, most of them are around 6" or so. What i found was, once it sets in, it is very rapid and mostly fatal, because fin rot is caused by a bacteria and the symptoms surface pretty late in the cycle to rescue the hapless one. There are different medicines available, prevention by providing good quality of water is better, once it surfaces tank needs to be treated. It is so difficult to see them die having brought them up from 1" folks.


----------



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

Well im hoping that the water quality that I maintain is going to prove to be benefical in his fin repair over time versus a quick attempt fix with medications.
I prefer to avoid the use of medications in turn for naturak high quality stable water conditions.

On another COOL NOTE!!

I found 1 baby pleco after preforming my water change this morning....unfortunately it was after and among the debris that I was siphoning out of the tank I am afraid I may have disposed of some babies...

However I saved 1 and he/she is now safe in a breeder net in its original tank of birth with his momma lol.

Hope the youngin survives, its possible that they were born last night and my Black Moor picked em all off exceptt the one I found.

Thanks for your help fellas.

Sincerely,
T.W


----------

